# How to pick my pup?



## kjmitch

I'm going to be picking up my new puppy in about three weeks ;D and wanted some advice on what to look for when picking him out. My breeder is giving us some choice in what puppy we pick but I don't want to get sucked into the cuteness of the first one I see! I have reserved a male and I'm more concerned with puppy temperament versus looks ( white spots are not an issue, they add character) any advice is welcomed. 
Thanks


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

suggest you read the above post.

There is a lot that goes into getting the right pup and right owner together. If you have a good breeder, then he/she should do the match. The key word is GOOD. _Unless _ you really know more than your breeder. And if that is the case, then you pick.

Read and understand the pedigree paperwork. Know the history of the dogs the pup comes out of. All the things a good breeder will do BEFORE they breed.

Enjoy your next 15 years together with the pup.

RBD


----------



## texasred

If your breeder is quite knowledgeable and has been breeding vizslas for years, this is what I would do. Explain to them as honestly as you can lifestyle (kids/ work. If you have experience with the breed, what you plan to do with the pup. Your living situation, house with large yard/ apartment. The hours you will be spending per day with it. Then I would let the breeder show me the pups that they think would be the best fit and choose from them.
They have spent weeks with the litter and we only get a short amount of time to decide. The pup that looks the most relaxed may have been rough housing just before your arrival and its now tired. 
Ive picked pups myself and have told breeders what I wanted in a pup and let them pick. 
I had told the breeder I wanted the boldest female pup out of the litter and he sent me a video. I know I have it somewhere and will try and find it.


----------



## born36

We picked Mac because he followed me around. I know this is exactly the reverse of what they say you should do. I can't complain though. He is confident but submissive. We are happy. Good suggestions above.


----------



## Aimless1

As RBD said, if you have a GOOD breeder they will do a much better job of choosing th right puppy for you. Appears as though you are committed to a breeder that is not capable or willing to do so.

Ask the breeder to conduct the Volard Puppy Aptitude Test.
http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php 
Going from memory 5 weeks is the best age. Then match the test results to you, your family and your situation.

Takes the "cuteness factor" out and gives you a better chance of getting the right pup.


----------



## kjmitch

Aimless1 said:


> As RBD said, if you have a GOOD breeder they will do a much better job of choosing th right puppy for you. Appears as though you are committed to a breeder that is not capable or willing to do so.


So far very happy with my breeder and he has a couple pups that he thinks will work very well for me based on our emails and conversations. What I am interested in is how to decide between the two or three pups that he has selected for me? I'm sure at that point I'll have to go with my gut


----------



## threefsh

kjmitch said:


> So far very happy with my breeder and he has a couple pups that he thinks will work very well for me based on our emails and conversations. What I am interested in is how to decide between the two or three pups that he has selected for me? I'm sure at that point I'll have to go with my gut


You will know which pup is your best match when you go to pick. We told the breeder our lifestyle, future plans (children!), and what energy level we were looking for. She told us the exact personality of each puppy & helped guide us toward the right one. We "picked" her, but the breeder definitely had a lot of influence! I think the most important thing you need to decide is how much independence do you want your pup to have? We could clearly tell that Riley was much more clingy & "velcro" than some of the other pups.


----------



## redbirddog

> So far very happy with my breeder and he has a couple pups that he thinks will work very well for me based on our emails and conversations.


Have you been to the breeder's place and met the pup's mom and hopefully the sire?

This is manditory with the breeder Bailey has been used to sire before the person is even placed on the waiting list.

I'm not saying a red flag but caution would be in order. Excuse me if I sound paranoid. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

It's your choice of course of how to proceed. The more you know the better your chances for a healthy and happy Vizsla. That is what it is all about.

RBD


----------



## dmp

Here's how we did it:

We watched a few shows by Cesar Milan, and Animal Planet Dogs101 on 'puppies'. We're not 'dog people' in the sense we don't choose for show-worthiness. I used intuition, backed with whatever knowledge I could find...in the end, though, I looked at each pup and watched how they connected with me. I 'read them'. 

We watched the three closely and chose the lowest-energy dog of the three. Our pup wasn't timid, but she showed contentment when left alone. She showed a strong willingness to love on us. 

We met our pup's mom and sire - both were astonishingly peaceful and had a grace about them. When we picked up the pup yesterday, we got the lineage of both mom and sire. That sorta stuff doesn't mean a ton to me, except to show a history of genetic 'goodness' (as declared by judges at various events).

For us, though, meeting Maggie (our pup's momma) sealed the deal.


----------



## kjmitch

redbirddog said:


> So far very happy with my breeder and he has a couple pups that he thinks will work very well for me based on our emails and conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the breeder's place and met the pup's mom and hopefully the sire?
> 
> This is manditory with the breeder Bailey has been used to sire before the person is even placed on the waiting list.
> 
> I'm not saying a red flag but caution would be in order. Excuse me if I sound paranoid.
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly logistically I am unable to get to the breeder before pick up, I was more than welcome to visit but it's just too far. My breeder has emailed me the pedigree info on both parents and I feel very comfortable with my choice in breeders.


----------



## kjmitch

dmp said:


> Here's how we did it:
> 
> We watched a few shows by Cesar Milan, and Animal Planet Dogs101 on 'puppies'. We're not 'dog people' in the sense we don't choose for show-worthiness. I used intuition, backed with whatever knowledge I could find...in the end, though, I looked at each pup and watched how they connected with me. I 'read them'.
> 
> We watched the three closely and chose the lowest-energy dog of the three. Our pup wasn't timid, but she showed contentment when left alone. She showed a strong willingness to love on us.


Thank You DMP!!!
This is the info I wanted, how to narrow down the selection between a few pups!! 
I saw the pics of your new girl and she's gorgeous ;D
It makes me even more excited for my boy.... if that's possible!!!


----------



## Linescreamer

Aimless1 said:


> As RBD said, if you have a GOOD breeder they will do a much better job of choosing th right puppy for you. Appears as though you are committed to a breeder that is not capable or willing to do so.
> 
> Ask the breeder to conduct the Volard Puppy Aptitude Test.
> http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php
> Going from memory 5 weeks is the best age. Then match the test results to you, your family and your situation.
> 
> Takes the "cuteness factor" out and gives you a better chance of getting the right pup.


I agree except I would conduct the test myself. If you are buying sight unseen you will just need to trust the breeder.


----------



## R E McCraith

Know the breed - Know the breeder - read the forum there is such great advice to be found here - In the end the heart is a lonely hunter and sometimes your heart will lead the way - or as JOE FRIDAY said The facts Mam nothing but the FACTs - there should be a good balance in there!


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We explained to our breeder what we were looking for in a pup and our expectations etc... and let our breeder "choose" which male was right for us.

Id say its the perfect choice and he "fits" great! ;D

Good luck


----------



## R E McCraith

Kj- thanks for the heart - In your case I would have the breeder email you at least a 5min video of each of the pups alone and together with different color collars so you can tell them apart - Then let your heart decide!


----------



## Looney

kjmitch said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far very happy with my breeder and he has a couple pups that he thinks will work very well for me based on our emails and conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the breeder's place and met the pup's mom and hopefully the sire?
> 
> This is manditory with the breeder Bailey has been used to sire before the person is even placed on the waiting list.
> 
> I'm not saying a red flag but caution would be in order. Excuse me if I sound paranoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunatly logistically I am unable to get to the breeder before pick up, I was more than welcome to visit but it's just too far. My breeder has emailed me the pedigree info on both parents and I feel very comfortable with my choice in breeders.
Click to expand...

my two cents is that this is going to be a decade and half long relationship.....that's like buying a wife from a catalog. You will spending thousands upon thousands of dollars on this pup throughout their life. A free day and a plane ticket shouldn't be that far out of the possiblity range right? we flew from florida to tampa to meet the litter and the breeder. we flew up again to pick up our little man at 9 weeks. We by no means are wealthy and my wife works 70 hour weeks and we made the extra effort. I'm not saying you have to or something will be or go wrong but i needed to meet them and her and vice versa.
Again nothing should be TOO FAR or TOO HARD for your new baby.....


----------



## hotmischief

Fasinating discussion . You breeder has obviously been very helpful with advise and that is a great starting point.

Whenever I am looking for a puppy I interview the breeder on the phone and I EXPECT them to interview me. For instance although I have had several Gt Dane puppies, Boris is my first Viszla so I phoned several breeders and told them about my circumstances and asked them questions re health issues, exercise, feeding, etc..... this way you get a good feel for the breeder and they for you. Sounds like you have done this. Some breeders I eliminated for various reasons. 

Here's what I wouldn't do - is agree to buy a puppy without seeing where it came from, the condition of the litter, the mother and if possible the father. I always go look first and do not take my cheque book because that way you can walk away. I have to be pretty sure before I go look because I am a bit of a softy and have virtually made my mind up - but I have left the door open if I am not happy with everything. When I got Boris in February I travelled 5 hours to Wales to see the litter and breeder, having just had knee ligament reconstruction 2 weeks earlier, only to go back the next weekend to collect him. I would agree with Looney - this pup is going to be your companion for its life, it is worth a day of your time to go see the litter before hand.

Finally, you only have to read some of the very sad stories of some of the puppies bought in haste by folk on this forum. Fortunately, they love their puppies and will do the best they can for them - but some have very sad issues, that might have been avoided if they had checked things out before buying a puppy in haste :-\ :-\ :-\.

Good Luck and I look forward to seeing some pictures when you get your puppy.


----------

